# Midan Tahrir 24/8/2012



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Opponents of Egypt's president's have scuffled with his supporters during a demonstration that posed the first test of Mohamed Morsi's popularity on the street.

Opposition groups had called for a million-man march on Friday over their fears of what they say is the increasingly strong control of the Muslim Brotherhood over the country's politics.




In Cairo's Tahrir Square, rival groups hurled stones at each other while some wielded sticks and charged their opponents.

The Muslim Brotherhood had asked its young followers to come out on Friday to "protect" its offices from opposition protesters, escalating concerns of a possible showdown in the capital.

The call for protests on Friday has spurred public debate especially after a Brotherhood cleric issued a religious edict, known as a fatwa, saying that killing anti-Islamist protesters was permissible.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Scenes were calmer in other areas of the city where Morsi's opponents also gathered. But total numbers across the city were still relatively small by early afternoon, numbering in the hundreds.


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

It was clear before the demonstration that Abu Hamid's supporters should not go to Tahrir. Even he told them so in a video. They were supposed to gather only in Abbaseyya and march towards the presidential palaces.

Whoever was in Tahrir was looking for problems.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Security forces send extra 26 armored vehicles to presidential palace and high ranking officers arrive


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Seems as if things are heating up... these are extracts from a friends face book wall

They r increasing security numbers due to the huge increase in numbers and some buses arrivEd but not sure from where


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

Numbers around the palace is less than 150, half of them are there just to see whats going on.
http://pic.twitter.com/PVjwFsPW‏


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This in Alex today

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPA8gRWUqjE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> This in Alex today
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPA8gRWUqjE&feature=player_embedded




Scary... guns and machetes and no police.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Morning MS - all western on the quiet front?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Morning Adrian.. I got a bit of fright about 3am.. someone let off fireworks just behind me, but other than that I have heard nothing..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Scary... guns and machetes and no police.


We never have any police in Alexandria, except at major intersections, directing traffic.


----------

